# City of London 2012



## jCav (Sep 20, 2008)

London has a very over-rated "skyline", most of the buildings are not easy on the eyes.hno:
But the Shard and Gherkin are very impressive


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

DarJoLe said:


> Nobody calls it the tent they call it the o2.



I live about 1 km from the dome, we call it the Tent here anyway.


----------



## Delgari (Aug 6, 2008)

Wowww.. london is a beautifull city.....

Los invito a q conozcan Medellin - Colombia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=540674


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> I live about 1 km from the dome, we call it the Tent here anyway.


Most people still call it the Dome don't they?


----------



## $OL!D $NAK3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Gud Skyline


----------



## MUNIZ - CORRETOR (Sep 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Imperfect Ending said:


> There's no harmony in this skyline but the buildings still looks nice



I think it is the lack of harmony that will actually be part of the skylines 'wow' factor.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

what are the odds on the buildings around Vauxhall bridge going up?


----------



## Lucas77 (Oct 7, 2008)

GRATE GRATE GRATE


----------



## ames (Aug 10, 2007)

OK


----------

